# Fish for stocking



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just recent i got the city i live in ( a small one outside canton,Ohio) to make a 1/2 acre lake Catch an Release only. Now up till than people would take fish out of the lake and now the lake is bad shape( Fish Number Wise). Most of the bass were taken by people for different reasons and some were killed by kids keeping them in buckets for there parents to see. But with alot of work i am bringing this lake back to where it was. I have got the O.K. to bring some bass to the lake to restock. However the city won't pay for it but they like the idea( Not surprising). So this is comming out of my pocket. I need some largemouth Bass in the 2-5 pound range about 20. This lake has an air supply and plenty of cover,bait fish. What people charge for a bass per pound is alot more than i have to spend. So if anyone can help by sparing some bass if they have a pond or know someone who has a pond who would spare a couple. I will come and get them if anyone is willing to help. This lake is used twice a year for a kids fishing derby and getting this lake back to where it was will make thoes events better than the have been. As well as a great catch and release lake for all to share.


----------

